# Stainless Steel Tray and Holder for #32 Meat Grinder



## mossymo (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife ordered this for our grinder tonight. Will be an interesting add-on to our grinder. Below below that is a link to the tray we ordered and then pic's of the grinder I made 5 or 6 years ago.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=928


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 6, 2009)

Been trying to find that stainless bearing grinder we found on ebay when we talked about this last,, The time has come to buy one.. 


Looks good I have seen cheaper built (plastic) ones but that is the first all stainless I have seen. 

Jeff


----------



## mossymo (Feb 6, 2009)

Rio_Grande
Here is one -
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-32-Meat-Grin...1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 6, 2009)

Love that grinder ,mossy 2 cool.you should like that tray to.


----------



## cashew (Feb 6, 2009)

I got the same grinder for Christmas, waiting to get a motor before I run some meat through it. 

Would like to get a direct drive motor, and go without the pulley setup. Still looking for just the right motor, power, low speed and hopefully cost.
Any suggestions? Once I get it up and running will be adding the meat tray as well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cashew


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 7, 2009)

Mossy, keep us apprised as to how you like that tray set up. I've been eyeballing them for some time. Allied Kenco has a similar set up, but spendier:http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/p...roducts_id/522, http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/p...oducts_id/3079. 

Cashew, this is the motor I've used:http://kingsolar.com/catalog/mfg/dayton/5k942.html  It would've been cheaper to buy an electric outright, than buy this motor, but it was free. This has been a great set-up.

and how it's hooked up:


----------



## cashew (Feb 7, 2009)

Mulepackin, thanks for the links, will be checking them out. I can see the cheaper and easier, but going for durability.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 8, 2009)

It is a sturdy set up. A few points on mine at least. The motor is only 1/4 HP, but the gear reduction seems to make up for that. It will turn out 25 lbs in less than 15 min. It will heat some, but never been a problem. I had to have a machine shop turn the end of the screw, it was tapered for the hand crank, so I just had them even it up. That is a Lovejoy flex coupler that connects the shafts. I built the base out of laminated particleboard (used to be a cabinet and counter top builder). I also added a reversing switch and foot control. If you go this route feel free to PM me with any questions. I don't have a ball bearing grinder, and that hasn't been an issue so far, but I fret about it.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 8, 2009)

With a direct drive set up a grinder with bushings will works just fine. A ball bearing grinder is best when going belt drive because of the unbalanced pull the belt has on the grinder.


----------



## cashew (Feb 8, 2009)

My grinder does have the ball bearing's, and looks to run smooth. I need to get a can of lube before I crank more than a few turns. I was also thinking of adding a foot switch to make it safer and keeping it off while grabbing more meat. (Sounds bad..) I have some Corian counter top cut offs that I'm going to use as a base and put rubber feet on the bottom. I saw the Lovejoy flex connectors, have not seem them locally, yet.. 

Originally wanted to get stuffing tubes for it, but think I can justify a 5 or 15 pound stuffer instead.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For motor size,have seen 1/2 HP recommended, how many foot pounds does one think it takes to run the #32 grinder? Have seen some gear motors that might be suitable fit, low speed, just need to calc power to be sure the grinder under load won't stall and kill the motor.

Cashew


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just curious  ...   The belt drive  ... does it need to be removed to clean the machine ...  or does the auger pull out for cleaning leaving the belt attached ?


----------



## mossymo (Feb 11, 2009)

cajun_1
I remove the grinder and auger after each use to clean it. Simple to tear down and set up; and the entire grinder, auger, etc. fit right in the kitchen sink. 
If I ever do go to direct drive I will set up the same for easy clean up.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Mossy  ...


----------



## makeme (Apr 8, 2009)

This looks like the very same grinder I have.  The motor as I mentioned will be a lovejoy setup, just a note the augur on mine is apparently metric and the only couplers I could find around here are standard so I had to take the coupling to work and have it bored to fit.  So far it seems to work great.

Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 27, 2009)

How did the tray work out?  Any pics of it in action?  How does it clamp to the mouth of the grinder?  Thanks in advance!

Pops §§


----------



## mossymo (Apr 30, 2009)

Pops6927
Sorry it took me so long to reply and for the mess in the background of the pics, we are still working on finishing our house and numerous other projects going on.

We still have not used the tray on the grinder yet, hopefully very soon though. The clamp mounts to the meat tray with two set screws, the clamp then mounts to the auger with two angled peices that fit securely over the auger with a set screw on the opposite side to secure it to the auger. I like the look & fit, it will make grinding safer and it is another attachment for a toy !!!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow, yeahh!  Now I see! Wondered how it would mount with the pulley right there; it goes the other way!  Sweeet!  And a big hopper too!  Hold maybe 20lbs. or so?  Super!

Pops §§


----------



## mulepackin (May 1, 2009)

Mossy how difficult do you think it would be to fab one up? I now have a MIG which will do stainless. It doesn't look very involved to me.


----------



## mossymo (May 1, 2009)

Me not being a metal fabricator, I could make the same thing up; but it would not look as pretty.
Before I purchased this I was thinking about a cake pan mounted over the auger. Then my wife found this and thunk, heck with it; just order it.
If this is something you want to tackle, let me know? I can give you any measurements with ruler or calipers that you may need.
I am a better wood worker (more wood working tools), than with metal, I try at both.....


----------



## mulepackin (May 2, 2009)

Mossy, that would be great. I would particularly be interested in the dimensions of the throat parts, and attachment points.


----------



## mossymo (May 2, 2009)

mulepackin
Battery is dead in my calipers, so measuring tape it is.
The plate that fits over the grinders auger is 5 3/16" X 6 5/8". 
_I think tracing this teamplate off your grinders auger might work best._

The interior of the throat on the auger cover is 2 1/4" and the exterior of the throat on the meat tray is 2 1/8". 
_Designing your own I would think you could easily give it a larger throat if wanted._ 

Below are a few more pics I thought may be helpful. let me know if there are other dimensons or different angled pics.


----------



## mulepackin (May 3, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Mossy. One other thing, is the throat of the meat pan welded to the pan, or does it look like it was stamped when the pan was stamped?


----------



## mossymo (May 3, 2009)

It is stamped and is all one peice. I would think and weld would work just though, a dremel would smooth out the welds nicely. If you attack this project I as I am sure other would be very interested; could probably start manufacturing them yourself !!!


----------



## loracle (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi folks- I'm highly mechanically challenged when it comes down to building anything without *detailed step-by-step instructions *but I'd really like to build one of these Motorized Meat Grinders. Anyone feeling kind enough to pass on some detailed instructions of how to go about this project? And yes, I have read the instructions at www.sausagemakers.com but like I said I still need help!!!

Please someone put me out of my misery! Thanks y'all.

P.S. Please feel free to 'pm' me if the instructions are too long to post here! Thanks.


----------

